# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Espirilo y espiroquetas.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros después de una pausa en los estudios con el micro subo un vídeo de dos clases de bacterias una llamada Espirilo con forma de sacacorchos y otra llamada Espiroquetas con forma alargada y ondulada, su movimiento lo realiza gracias a su flagelo.

Las bacterias espirales pueden tener una o más vueltas, nunca aparecen rectas.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (19-nov-2015),embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),Jonasino (20-nov-2015),perdiguera (19-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, ¿de qué es la muestra? ¿agua?

----------

frfmfrfm (20-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Efectivamente Emilio es una muestra de agua, ya me ocurrió lo mismo con otras muestras en estos años anteriores, la microalga redonda oscura es  Woronichinia naegeliana.
Cuando el bote de agua recogida se deja madurar con el tiempo, se consume el oxigeno existente va volviendo más aseptica  se suceden distintas poblaciones de microorganismos llegando a esta fase de los espirilos y espiroquetas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Vaya marcha que tienen los espirilos y los "croquetas"  :Big Grin: 
Gracias por tus estudios.
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros como entiendo que si a mi me a costado algunos años entender mucha de estas cosas voy a simplificar un poco esto, he realizado una captura de pantalla del vídeo donde se puede ver un espirilo.

Este tipo de bacterias desplazan en medios viscosos avanzando en tornillo. Su diámetro es muy pequeño, lo que hace que puedan atravesar las mucosas; por ejemplo Treponema pallidum que produce la sífilis en el hombre y existen bastante de ellas que son patógenas.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),HUESITO (22-nov-2015),Jonasino (22-nov-2015),Los terrines (28-nov-2015),perdiguera (22-nov-2015),willi (23-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo la otra bacteria que faltaba, espiroquetas son más alargada que los espirilos, con una morfología ondulada y flexible.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (29-nov-2015),HUESITO (28-nov-2015),Jonasino (28-nov-2015),Los terrines (28-nov-2015)

----------

